# plants gone to seed



## weedylady (Nov 18, 2006)

hi complete newby here  need help fast.plants seem to have gone back to seed   have cuttings in a differnt rrom but with interconecting door  have i lost the lot   help appreciated


----------



## Stoney Bud (Nov 18, 2006)

weedylady said:
			
		

> hi complete newby here need help fast.plants seem to have gone back to seed have cuttings in a differnt rrom but with interconecting door have i lost the lot help appreciated


Hey weedylady, good to meetcha. I'm not sure what you mean when you say the plants "have gone back to seed".

Could you explain your situation better for us?

Dirt or Hydro?
Nutrients?
Lights?
Age?
Height?
LST or HST?


----------



## weedylady (Nov 18, 2006)

hi stoney bud
growing with hydoponics   ph and everything ok
started from seed and everything going ok and buds forming well
but today 1 of the plants has gone to seed   does this mean all the plants <15> go the same   also i have quite a few cuttings in another room but with a connecting door  will the pollen from the <seeder>affect the cuttings   they are about 6" high ans still under flourecent light
thanks  weedylady


----------



## Stoney Bud (Nov 18, 2006)

Well, the plant you have that is developing seeds has been pollinated from somewhere. If no males are present in the flowering room, than perhaps the pollen was carried in on the clothes of someone? A little pollen goes a long, long way.

Even with seeds, your weed can have some good high. Just a lot of seeds to mess with.

There is no way to tell if a plant has been pollinated until seed develops.


----------



## HGB (Nov 18, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> There is no way to tell if a plant has been pollinated until seed develops.



pollin will burn and kill the pistals within hours after contact... very very easy to tell before seeds even think about develop  

tiss how i judge how hot my pollin is and if i will need a second dose to make sure i get the seeds i want....

:ccc:


----------



## Stoney Bud (Nov 18, 2006)

HGB said:
			
		

> pollin will burn and kill the pistals within hours after contact... very very easy to tell before seeds even think about develop
> 
> tiss how i judge how hot my pollin is and if i will need a second dose to make sure i get the seeds i want....
> 
> :ccc:


 
Really? Dude, you've taught me something about weed. That's cool. I've never screwed around with male plants. I kill them on sight.

Ain't nobody messing with my girls.


----------



## HGB (Nov 18, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Really? Dude, you've taught me something about weed. That's cool. I've never screwed around with male plants. I kill them on sight.
> 
> Ain't nobody messing with my girls.



say stoney, really hehe

I'm a grow behind like at tho mo but have some f4 white russain's going into germ soon and will be back crossed... will post some before and after shots in my GJ in a couple months if ya want..

I grow for med grade that targets my probs like so i have to breed for what my needs are...

cant wait fer the f5's hehe


----------



## weedylady (Nov 19, 2006)

hi everyone out there thanks for info  
looks like i will have to be more careful   but 1st grow and learning
meesage to hgb  easy to tell?  do you fancy giving me a clue how,  as i said newby here and need all the help i can get ,  will post some pics soon  thanks to you all


----------



## HGB (Nov 19, 2006)

weedylady said:
			
		

> meesage to hgb  easy to tell?  do you fancy giving me a clue how






> pollen will burn and kill the pistils within hours after contact



the pistils will turn red/brown and shrivel up and die within hours of contact

don't know how else to put it for you and i couldn't find any pics soz..

hope this helps some

grow on


----------



## weedylady (Nov 19, 2006)

thanks hgb much appreciated


----------

